# BibleMesh?



## cwjudyjr (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm looking for input of the courses offered through BibleMesh.

Has anyone used this platform? If so, what are your thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## iainduguid (Jul 16, 2019)

cwjudyjr said:


> I'm looking for input of the courses offered through BibleMesh.
> 
> Has anyone used this platform? If so, what are your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't taken their courses but I've looked at their platform; they have put a lot of thought and money into developing it. Zondervan is using it for their Greek and Hebrew, which says a lot. Plus they are run by good Reformed folk.


----------



## Username3000 (Jul 16, 2019)

That’s interesting. Never heard of it before.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 16, 2019)

I have a couple of guys in my congregation working on their biblical languages through Bible Mesh. They hope to attend the Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary -- the entrance requirements at CRTS include two years of Greek and one year of Hebrew. The problem is that it's hard to find biblical language courses almost anywhere, let alone Tasmania. In these sorts of situations, CRTS recommends (and accepts) Bible Mesh. It's not the best option (face-to-face classroom training is always best), but it will suffice.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jul 16, 2019)

I did what Wes was talking about. For Greek its as good as you can get for online instruction in Greek. There are 2 options - the Mounce route or the Black/Porter route (regarding stem endings)


----------

